#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-06
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> paultag: can I just say, you rock
 * mhall119 has enjoyed watching the nook rooting live via Facebook
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<paultag> mhall119: thanks! It's really fun!
<mhall119> so have you ported Ubuntu to it yet?
<paultag> mhall119: I'll be posting my first partition hack, it should be trivial to re-root for anyone else
<paultag> mhall119: hehehe, not yet :)
<paultag> mhall119: I need to write some tools for it, I got it so I can keep up with code reviews and stuff
<mhall119> I demo'd one of those at B&N on Saturday, just about bought one
<paultag> mhall119: they're pretty goddamn snappy
<mhall119> and small too
<mhall119> and a good price
<paultag> mhall119: they "accedentially" left all the original images and burn-in tools on the drive
<mhall119> heh
<paultag> mhall119: so I'm fairly stoked. Can't wait to get it integreated with some cool things
<paultag> they even left a web browser on there :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: did you break loco.u.c
<YoBoY> working here
<czajkowski> YoBoY: click on teams 
<YoBoY> czajkowski: yes, and same response, it's slow, like always, but it's working
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> how odd so 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-08
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<mhall119> morning
<sbc> does anyone know where I can download the theme for planet.ubuntu ? I can find the config file in LP, but not the templates.
<mhall119> sbc: ask in #ubuntu-website, someone there might know
<sbc> mhall119: thanks
<distro90> Hello all
<head_victim> Gday distro90 
<distro90> I still using  ubuntu 10.10 .. i want it to upgrade  in ubuntu 11.04 but my internet connectionw as too slow. It is only broadband connection
<head_victim> distro90: if you have a better connection elsewhere you can download the cd elsewhere and burn it and then use that to upgrade with.
<distro90> canonical said..   that  they  will provide free CD  In their local  commnities  LOCO TEAM...
<distro90> where  can i get it??
<head_victim> distro90: ah what location are you in?
<distro90> Phillipines
<head_victim> I'm in Australia but I can help put you in contact with where ever your local community is.
<distro90> Thanks a head..
<head_victim> distro90: they have their own IRC channel, if you type "/join #ubuntu-ph" without the " then you should join their IRC channel. If you have any problems let me know.
<head_victim> distro90: and their website is at http://ubuntu-ph.org/
<distro90> do i need to register this site...  or i will my  launchpad account?
<distro90> or i will use my  launchpad account  rather
<head_victim> I'm not sure how it's set up.
<head_victim> Ah if you click the "log in using open id" that should work with your launchpad account
<head_victim> I hope they got what they needed.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-09
<YoBoY> Good morning
<HakanS> Good morning.
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-10
<YoBoY> morning
<kinouchou> xbtdc
<YoBoY> kinouchou: ?
<dholbach> good morning
<openiduser458> Ubuntu members
<cjohnston> hi
<openiduser458> hi
<openiduser458> bye
<DoomSock> GatoLoko , who let the dogs out ? 
<GatoLoko> uh?
<cjohnston> oh taggy... bug 673831 paultag 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673831 in loco-directory "LD fails to support virtual events (affects: 3) (heat: 15)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673831
<paultag> cjohnston: you rock my socks
<paultag> cjohnston: thank you so much, I'll beer you when we meet up :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-11
<head_victim> So how does the list of "team members" populate in loco.u.c? There is a much smaller list of names than what is in the launchpad team for the same team.
<cjohnston> head_victim: they have to have logged in once to show up
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-12
<head_victim> cjohnston: ah thanks for the heads up on that
<cjohnston> :-)
<head_victim> Someone was having problems adding an agenda item, I was 99% sure it was because they'd only just joined the launchpad team in the last few hours or so and the permissions hadn't updated.
<cjohnston> most probably
<head_victim> Oh and seems you're the person to ask and right here, would it be ok when translating loco.u.c to a locale to change the example irc channels to the local channel?
<head_victim> Just making sure some other documentation doesn't rely on that being set up to a single channgel.
<cjohnston> I don't think it would be a problem.. the only thing would be if you translate it to spanish, your just picking a random spanish team channel vs the team channel we list
<cjohnston> I'd ask mhall119 or nigel as well though to see if they can think of any issues
<head_victim> Thought so, I'll leave it as default until you get confirmation though, will be easy to search later.
<cjohnston> ya
<YoBoY> good morning
<david-suisse> Hi
<david-suisse> It can created how his local community for the Switzerland?
<YoBoY> hi david-suisse, what do you want ? I don't understand your question 
<david-suisse> re 
<david-suisse> Hi
<head_victim> Hello david-suisse, welcome back
<david-suisse> Tank you 
<head_victim> Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam what you were looking for before?
<david-suisse> ok tank 
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-swiss-users might also be usefull
<david-suisse> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
<MarkDude> Hello
<itnet7> Hey there MarkDude go ahead
 * MarkDude wants to make sure that the article on ITworld does not rub off on Oregon Team
<MarkDude> http://www.itworld.com/node/279368
<MarkDude> Leadership there- as well as members made VERY clear to me they wanted nothing to do with the Twitter account I created
 * MarkDude has stated numerous times that - opinions are his own- and do not reflect ANY projects he is involved with
<itnet7> I am catch up with the comments as we type, give me a bit to read it
<MarkDude> They are coming up for approval soon. 
 * MarkDude assumes that my actions will not be held against them, BUT wants to make effort to make sure of that :)
<MarkDude> It was the Oregon logs that helped Brian Proffit figure it out. It was fairly obvious to many folks that I was behind it. I DID say stuff in other logged channels- on purpose
 * MarkDude did however miscalculate tho. I assumed it would be logs in Fedora that tied it together. 
<MarkDude> During my last dealing with the Council, it was exaplined to me that logged channels were not indesed and searchable by the Googles
 * MarkDude was apparently mistaken
 * MarkDude thought there was a robot.txt file to stop crawling on Ubuntu channels
<MarkDude> And that they were only searchable by going to central location for Ubuntu logs
<MarkDude> Soooooooo, it was suggested that I write the Council directly on this via email.
 * MarkDude is of course willing to do this, but wanted to ask a few councilfolk how to proceed first :) 
<MarkDude> https://twitter.com/#!/BoycottOSCON The Twitter account I created
<itnet7> I see most of that in Brian's Article.
<itnet7> I don't think it will affect the Oregon Team
<MarkDude> After 4 tweets, people KNEW it was me due to my use of hashtags and humor
<MarkDude> Cool
 * MarkDude assumed so- but wanted to make sure
<itnet7> If you'd feel better though, You can send a mail to the council for everyone else to weigh in
<MarkDude> Cool, I will try to keep it brief :D
 * MarkDude took a stance relating to standing up for the Community in general. It would not be good for some community folks to get heat for my actions
<MarkDude> Ty itnet7 .
 * MarkDude wants to know if you have any specific advice on how to email?
<itnet7> No worries.
<MarkDude> Besides trying to limit my chasing of windmills :D
<itnet7> ;-)
 * MarkDude will go unping c profitt :) 
<RawChid> Hello, does anybody has a clue when the next Global Jam is planned?  I expect begin of september...
<bkerensa> RawChid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam it will be announced there and on the planet but likely same time of year
<bkerensa> its up to the Community Team though and I'm sure they collaborate on the date with the LC and Community Council.
<RawChid> Yeah, I know the URL, but it's still "March 2012". afaik it's about a month before the next Ubuntu Release
<RawChid> I'll begin to plan for begin of sept.
<YoBoY> you can always plan a Jam when you want RawChid, it just loose the global adjective :)
<RawChid> I know, last Jam I organised we weren't able to do it on the same date as Global. This time it would be nice to plan 1 day in the same weekend :)
<bkerensa> RawChid: understandable
<bkerensa> RawChid: We are having a Bug Jam this month for example to help get bugs fixed ahead of Alpha 1 and also do work upstream in Debian that will benefit Ubuntu
<bkerensa> Impromptu Jams are always good
<RawChid> bkerensa: interesting, do you have an URL or something with more info?
<bkerensa> RawChid: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1789/detail/
<RawChid> Is it possible to attend/help via IRC?
<bkerensa> Ubuntu has been transitioning some packages to multi-arch since last cycle so we are just continuing the transitioning process we started last month
<bkerensa> RawChid: Yeah we always use our irc channel to discuss things and interact since we usually are using multiple meeting rooms to collaborate 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-05
<arch> 人好多
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-06
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hello all , I would like to start a loco team in my region , what is the procedure
<locodir-user> hello
<benonsoftware> locodir-user: Hi, what area do you live in?
<locodir-user> I am from Tamilnadu , India
<czajkowski> locodir-user: there is an indian loco 
<benonsoftware> locodir-user: India has a LoCo team already, their IRC channel is #ubuntu-in
<czajkowski> locodir-user: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team
<locodir-user> thanks let me check with them
<locodir-user> is it mandatory to have only one loco team in a country?
<czajkowski> yes at present it is 
<locodir-user> fine..will i get cd's to host a ubuntu install fest ?
<czajkowski> locodir-user: not offical ones no, as the loco is not an approved loco, but perhaps talking to them as they may have their own way of making cds?
<locodir-user> fine
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-07
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam/TeamReports/12/May team report ready (after 9 month without them ^^") thanks to a new contributor (havok_novak) with a strong will to help our team :)
<czajkowski> YoBoY: great to see 
<YoBoY> Yes I love it too, I was really sad for not succeeding to find someone to replace me for this task :]
<czajkowski> well you manged so it's all good 
<YoBoY> Lot of young new people who want to help this year, it's very motivating :)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> brilliant 
<YoBoY> btw, I need to find quickly some people to prepare the re-approval application and organize a meeting for them… why days only have 24 hours ^^"
<czajkowski> heh know the feeling :) 
<mhall119> czajkowski: when is the florida team's reapproval meeting now?
<czajkowski> mhall119: itnet7 is to add it when the application is ready 
<mhall119> ah, ok
 * mhall119 will leave it to him then
<mhall119> czajkowski: you're going to miss some epic BBQ this weekend
<czajkowski> mhall119: not like I cna just fly out! 
<czajkowski> though hoping if I build up virgin miles I'll get out there soon! 
<mhall119> that's why you should just move here, then you wouldn't have to fly
<czajkowski> eh no 
<czajkowski> nice to visit 
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> come on, hurricanes, zombies, stand-your-ground laws, what's not to love about Florida?
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> it's like Quentin Tarantino and Michael Bay got together and created a state
<RawChid> Anyone in here can predict when the next Global Jam wil be? I presume in the begin of sept.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam/
<nigelb> RawChid: mhall119 should be able to predict I think.
<nigelb> (I was about to say jcastro and had to correct myself)
<nigelb> I keep forgetting mhall119 is the new jcastro ;-)
<mhall119> did jcastro used to schedule them?
<nigelb> I *think* so.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-08
<dholbach> good morning
<Geochr> Hi all, in the next meeting is going to request reapproval for my team. For that reason has created a bug, should i report it somewhere ?
<czajkowski> Geochr: just got the mail 
<czajkowski> you can add it to the loco council agenda page 
<Geochr> the bug is private
<czajkowski> Geochr: yup I got it as on the loco council meeting 
<czajkowski> *loco council 
<czajkowski> Geochr: and it's on the agena page so it's sorted 
<Geochr> ok then...
<Geochr> thanks
<czajkowski> np
<locodir-user> hola soy nuevo en linux, instale ultimate basado en ubuntu 11.10 pero quiero actualizar a la version normal y 12.04 pero el gestor de actualizaciones no me deja. sabes a que se pueda deber? será por usar ultimate?
<czajkowski> !es | locodir-user 
<ubot2> locodir-user: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, puedes preguntar en el canal de soporte #ubuntu-es que esta dedicado a hablastes de Español :)
<locodir-user> gracias
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, no hay problema! 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-10
<locodir-user> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, saludos
<SergioMeneses> se fue =S
<locodir-user> hello?
<locodir-user> Can someone please help me?
<sense> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeam/TeamReports finally received an update, we're now up to date with our English team reports!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-03
<dholbach> good morning
<demonoid_me> I wanna create ubuntu LoCo Team but for my country !how can i do thath?
<coolbhavi> demonoid_me, which area?
<coolbhavi> or which country?
<demonoid_me> Bulgaria
<coolbhavi> demonoid_me, please check if your area has a team on the loco directory loco.ubuntu.com 
<coolbhavi> if not, please read: http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/setup/
<demonoid_me> coolbhavi: I checked and there is no
<coolbhavi> demonoid_me, any team which is near to your area is listed there?
<genii> Possibly Romania or Turkey
<demonoid_me> coolbhavi: сорръ I do not understand 
<demonoid_me> coolbhavi: ъоу
<demonoid_me> coolbhavi: you
<coolbhavi> genii, thanks! 
<coolbhavi> demonoid_me, then please read the link I gave 
<mhall119> demonoid_me: you can always start a loco team for your country
<coolbhavi> to start off with a loco team creation
<demonoid_me> coolbhavi: Romania and Turkey are neighbors
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/setup/
<coolbhavi> mhall119, :-)
<mhall119> coolbhavi: I guess I should read the scrollback before I post :)
<demonoid_me> mhall119: 10x :) 
<coolbhavi> mhall119, heh np :)
<demonoid_me> 10x to all :) 
<genii> demonoid_me: You may want to get to know your Ubuntu neighbours in Turkey and Romania as well, they may have some advice or other help specific to your region.
<coolbhavi> genii, +1
<demonoid_me> genii: yes :) 
<demonoid_me> genii, +2
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-05
<dholbach> good morning
<madan> hlo gys
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-09
<locodir-user> Hi all
<Amber_> HI folks,
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, Amber_ 
<Amber_> Very new to the webc chat for ubuntu
<Amber_> I would really ike to get involved with a team in Canada and possinble do some outreach work as well.
<JoseeAntonioR> Amber_: maybe #ubuntu-ca will suit you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-03
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hi 
<locodir-user> any one in delhi
<belkinsa> mhall119, you think combining vUDS, Ubuntu Open Week, User Days, and the other events that the Community does and packing it all in the three month UOS's would be better for everyone?
<mhall119> belkinsa: we're trying it out, we'll evaluate afterwards whether it worked better or not
<belkinsa> Gotcha, will this be via a poll or someother way to get feedback from who attended?
<jose> afaik msm always sends out a poll for feedback
<mhall119> we'll do a post-UOS poll like we typically do post-UDS, and also likely have an open feedback/planning session a week or two afterwards that will be open to everybody
<belkinsa> Alright, though I only filled out one of those feedback polls after the last one but not the others.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-04
<Rajesh> Hi all,
<Guest7328> I am getting a partition error while Ubuntu 12.04 automated OS installation
<Guest7328> Can someone provide the kickstart file(ks.cfg)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey belkinsa
<dholbach> good work on reaching out to the individual teams!
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<dholbach> belkinsa, who did you reach out to about the ubuntu scientist roundtable?
<belkinsa> Me, I'm the leader/founder but we haven't decided yet.
<dholbach> excellent! :-)
<dholbach> thanks a bunch :)
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> Do know if the LoCo Council will do something?
<dholbach> I'm mailing the Ubuntu Council Teams list (and a few others right now)
<dholbach> I'll CC you
<belkinsa> Alright, thanks.
<belkinsa> And got it.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-05
<dholbach> good morning
<Ekushey> hello all
<Ekushey> whom do i contact to change the DNS for a locoteam domain name?
<pleia2> Ekushey: does canonical own your domain?
<pleia2> if so, you want to email rt@ubuntu.com to open a ticket with Canonical IS :)
<Ekushey> yes pleia2, it's ubuntu-bd.org
<Ekushey> last time someone on irc made the change for me, but i forgot who it was... 2/3 years ago
<pleia2> you can join #canonical-sysadmin but they'll still ask you to open a ticket
<Ekushey> sure, i'll open a ticket then
<Ekushey> thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> you're welcome, good luck :)
<Ekushey> :)
<jose> Ekushey: if you don't have an answer within a week, let me know and I'll make sure to give you a hand
<Ekushey> a week! will it take that long?
<jose> it's not that long :)
<Ekushey> hope not! ;)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-06
<lvleteor_> Hello everyone
<lvleteor_> Newbie ready to ditch Windoze here in need of assistance with sound card issues if anyone has a moment to point me in the right direction
<lvleteor_> running xubuntu 14.04 on an old Shiba mach
<lvleteor_> laptop
<locodir-user> anyone here?  all is quiet
<locodir-user> To the forums ! allllrighty then thanks afk'ers
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-07
<Rajesh> hello 
<Rajesh> I need help 
<Guest38236> hello
<Guest38236> is there anyone who can help on ubuntu 
<locodir-user_> hello
<locodir-user_> hello 
<locodir-user_> can anyone help me ubuntu 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-01
<Kilos> morning everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<Kilos> :-)
<MooDoo> :)
<Rage> Hi.
<Kilos> hi Rage  
<Rage> What are loco teams working on currently?
<Kilos> rebuilding locos
<Rage> what do you mean rebuild?
<Kilos> finding missing members and encouraging new peeps to join and places with no locos to build new ones
<Rage> what do these loco's do exactly?
<Kilos> they organise events in their areas and promote ubuntu
<Rage> ubuntu operating system or ubuntu liberation movement or ubuntu party or all of these?
<Kilos> ubuntu OS
<Rage> have you heard of the other two?
<Kilos> yes i am in africa
<Kilos> where are you?
<Rage> i'm from estonia
<Rage> What kind of computer skills do you have? :)
<Kilos> do you use ubuntu OS?
<Rage> I personally have used kubuntu for 7+ years
<Kilos> cool im on 14.04 now and using konvewrsation
<Kilos> konversation
<Rage> website link brought me to freenode webclient
<Kilos> yes that does happen
<Rage> I'm currently testing out kubuntu 15.04
<Kilos> look at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Kilos> there might be a loco close to you
<Rage> Have you ever thought creating ubuntu a proper messaging platform?
<Rage> I mean the ubuntu webpage
<Kilos> most of us enjoy irc but im sure some of the other guys have
<Kilos> ask at #ubuntu
<elacheche> Rage why? :D There is many other Free & Open Source messaging platform outthere!
<Kilos> this channel is mostly for working with locos
<Rage> https://www.ubuntu.ee
<elacheche> Rage, are you the "owner" of that?
<Rage> yes
<elacheche> Is it a new project?
<Rage> quite yes
<elacheche> Emm.. Did you seen this http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy ?
<Rage> Don't worry, I'm gonna promote ubuntu software...
<Rage> It's all built on it
<elacheche> That's not the issue here.. 
<elacheche> It's about trademark thing..
<elacheche> You're building a Free & Open Source Software?
<Rage> yes
<elacheche> Using the same name as Ubuntu?! 
<Rage> what does ubuntu actually mean?
<Kilos> humanity towards others
<elacheche> Rage, it's not about meanings anymore.. You're starting a "business" called Ubuntu :) That'll be a huge issue I think.. 
<Kilos> legal stuff
<elacheche> That's it..
<Kilos> become an ubuntu member then things become easier
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Rage> never planned registersing a business under the name "ubuntu"
<elacheche> Even the use of the domain name requires an authorization!
<elacheche> Wanna be sure by contacting canonical and ask them about that? → http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/contact-us
<jpds> Rage: There's also the fact that people looking for your project will have a hard time googling for it.
<Anant> i have got "bash: hash: weboob-config: not found" error after opning terminal what is this is there any problem
<Anant> hiiiii
<Anant> i have got "bash: hash: weboob-config: not found" error after opning terminal what is this is there any problem
<jpds> Anant: → #ubuntu
<Anant> yes, ubuntu i upgraded ubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 
<rookjie> hes just saying this is the wrong channel for  help and to join #ubuntu  room
<MooDoo> hrllo sll
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-02
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> hi there MooDoo  :)
<eliasps> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat, PabloRubianes, and nhaines - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<cprofitt> eliasps: need help?
<eliasps> cprofitt not for now, thanks! We were just wondering from the ubuntu-gr community about what the approval of a loco team includes. We are discussing some matters and when we reach a conclusion, we will address any questions here.
<eliasps> It is mostly related with the social networking media.
<wxl> actually someone needs to update ubot5 on who the lococouncil is now :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-03
<jose> ubot5: !no lococouncil is <reply>The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, jose, SergioMeneses, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl and lunapersa - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hello MooDoo  
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-04
<Kilos> morning everyone
<nhaines> Good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<Kilos> hello dholbach  MooDoo  
<dholbach> hi Kilos MooDoo
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> dont forget dholbach  
<dholbach> hey hey :)
<elacheche> Hey dholbach :D
<dholbach> hey elacheche
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-05
<Kilos> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  we didnt forget this time
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> yes, I saw - well done!
<dholbach> lots of new members :-)
<Kilos> yeah good meet imo
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  :)
<MooDoo> :) 
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-06
<Kilos> good morning peeps
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-07
<mhall119> YoBoY: would it be alright if I used http://yoboy.fr/sites/default/files/articles/images/up1104_groupe.jpg in a presentation about loco teams?
<Kilos> morning everyone
<ubunto> Oi
<ubunto> auguem aew pode me ajudar ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-07
 * Kilos waves to genii and licks lips
<genii> Heh
 * genii slides Kilos a fresh mug of Kicking Horse Coffee
<Kilos> hahahaha ty ty ty
<genii> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-08
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi grvrulz welcome aboard
<grvrulz> Hi Kilos. Thank you for the extra effort :)
<Kilos> its my pleasure, was my fault
<grvrulz> It's nobody's fault, just weird circumstances.
<grvrulz> Anyway, now I can go to GUADEC as an official Ubuntu member.
<grvrulz> :D
<Kilos> im happy things worked out though
<Kilos> yes you can ask for an ubuntu email address as well
<grvrulz> Awesome :)
<Kilos> and a cloak on irc
<grvrulz> Where do I ask?
<Kilos> #ubuntu-irc for the irc cloak
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> i forget where for the email addy though
<grvrulz> No worries, there's no hurry.
<Kilos> belkinsa nhaines help
<Kilos> if you hang out here or in my home channel ill feedback as soon as i get reminded
<grvrulz> I'll hang out here.
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> :D
<grvrulz> You too :)
<Kilos> grvrulz where are you, all these timezones are hard work
<Kilos> i just woke up. 7.41 am here
<grvrulz> Kilos I'm in IST,(UTC+5:30)
<Kilos> wow
<grvrulz> It's 11:13 am here.
<Kilos> oh i wanted to ask, have you guys got a loco there
<grvrulz> Yes we do, although I'm not a part of it.
<grvrulz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndianTeam
<grvrulz> Kilos ^
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> im going to be working with them next
<Kilos> im trying to revive locos all over
<Kilos> busy with your neighbours atm
<grvrulz> That is awesome. There is not much momentum for localization in most parts of India, and that's not just in Ubuntu.
<Kilos> i find that whole area is facebook users rather than irc
<Kilos> and i dont use fb
<grvrulz> That is definitely the case.
<Kilos> grvrulz https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail i hope that has all the info you need
<grvrulz> Kilos Thank you :) I found it after some searching on the wiki.
<Kilos> cool
<grvrulz> 👍
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-09
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-10
<elacheche_anis> o/
<AlanD> A woman at a local convenience store had trouble with her XP laptop so I agreed to look at it. The Windows disk couldn't find a bootable hard drive, so I tried Ubuntu. Worked great.
<AlanD> I loaded Ubuntu hoping that the XP disk would recognize the hard drive, but I still can't load XP for her. Any ideas as to why Ubuntu works but XP wouldn't
<AlanD> I know that Ubuntu is supposed to be better than Microsoft, but this is interesting.
<wxl> AlanD: most likely something about the XP install is corrupted. I'd suggest recommending Ubuntu to her but using it to grab all her files off the XP disk.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-11
<wxl> AlanD: an example possibility is the registry is corrupted. there are tools you can use to fix this within Ubuntu, but you kind of need to know what you're doing. Trinity Rescue Disk has a lot of these features in it.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-06-08
<tendo_> hi everyone,just an inquir,is there a way i can contribute to the community and if so ,how with my java background.thanks
<genii> !contribute
<ubot5> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-06-04
<asu> help
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-06-06
<elacheche> Wimpress: Thanks for the TMNF snap! :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-06-10
<MARTINUY> HOLA
<MARTINUY> hola
